# [H0] The Soo's Red Wing Division



## LongvaIIon (6 mo ago)

Hello Happy Modelers !
Has anyone ever built the "Gateway Central II Red Wing" layout? This layout looks really interesting. Many thanks in advance for your replies.

*Gateway Central II Red Wing*






Gateway NMRA Project Railroads


The Gateway Division has constructed small model train layouts for display and demonstrations at local train shows. This directory lists all of our project model railroads, with links to more photos and articles on each.



www.gatewaynmra.org


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

That looks like a good use of space for a small layout. Be careful about the radii of the curves, though.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

The _Gateway Central II Red Wing_ looks to be a decent plan for a small space. It has 

a yard with 3 tracks
an industrial area (in middle), complete with short runaround
a siding (so road train can bypass engine working in yard.

Looks like the curves are sharp enough to require use of 4 axle diesels and 40' cars (perhaps a few 50' cars might work).


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I agree with @J.Albert1949 but see nothing wrong with that limitation.

If I were building it though I would angle that middle trackage, directing it toward the sitebof the vertical tanks. That would allow 1 or 2 more spurs. As it is, it appears to have only one. Also, if they had reversed the street buildings as depicted, the run around track could also serve as a industry track if one of those buildings had a rail type loading door. So a person could get 4 industries in there without being cramped. The yard track with the red caboose could be shortened in order to fit a freight depot or something too, bringing it to 5 if you wanted.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Looked at that one years ago when I bought that fuel depot


----------



## LongvaIIon (6 mo ago)

Thanks for all your very interesting contributions. Very appreciated.
This layout is very interesting. I'm working on it as a new project. See you soon !


----------



## LongvaIIon (6 mo ago)

I found another version of the track plan of The Soo's Red Wing Division (MR 12-94):









Modified HO 4X8 Red Wing layout from MR 12/94


Although I am not a big fan of the HO 4X8, I designed this modification of Model Railroader magazine's Soo Line Red Wing layout from the 12/94 issue for a client who insisted on a "sacred sheet". I replaced the unrealistic switchback industry leads with a crossing, added another industry, and...




www.trainboard.com





So, I slightly modified it for my project:


----------



## LongvaIIon (6 mo ago)

Due to my permanent lack of space, money and skill,  I have downsized my project a little...


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Nothing wrong with that. In the USA a standard door is 80” by 36” and is not uncommon as an N scale layout base. 68x40 is about the same footprint just rearranged in dimension.

With square footage being limited, have you considered stacking two levels? The tracks needn’t physically connect. They could interchange by way of cassette or by hand. But this would double the amount of layout in the same physical space. It’d also allow you more room to do both rural & urban for example with less forced compression. 
Just a thought on space utilization/efficiency. Something to think about early on rather than later, even if it is planning for it as a possible “maybe” addition. So support might be different than the usual 4 corner legs, maybe more mushroom style instead? Anyway, thought I’d mention it as worth thinking about. Never heard anyone say “twice as much layout is a bad idea.”


----------



## LongvaIIon (6 mo ago)

*OilValleyRy *Thank you very much for your extremely interesting and very helpful reply. I really appreciate that.


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

I note that there are several S-curves, which can cause derailments. You might want to rethink those, if possible.


----------



## LongvaIIon (6 mo ago)

Unfortunately I can't because I don't have enough room for it.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

If you limit what runs over the S curves to 4 axle diesels and 40' cars you will probably be OK, anything larger will derail. Don't ask how I know.


----------



## LongvaIIon (6 mo ago)

Gramps said:


> anything larger will derail. Don't ask how I know.


OK. I don't ask.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I’ll ask. Lol just kidding. 
If you use 15-16 inch radius or equivalent in Kato mm, combined with a 2-3inch tangent in the middle you’d be fine with 50footers, probably 60s too. Broad S curves are fine, it’s the compact ones you need to watch out for. I’d wager a 2-8-2 would negotiate such, but maybe not a 2-10-4. And with 15-16 inch radius you’ll have plenty of room on a 40 inch wide layout.

In any case, that “yard” turnout at the top of the depiction should be changed to a left hand. There’s no reason for that curve in there using a right hand. Keep the top most track straight.


----------

